# General > General >  Highland School Cuts

## Karen

I wanted to draw your attention to this important petition that I recently signed:

"Stop Highland School Cuts"
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/stophighlandschoolcuts?e

I really think this is an important cause, and I'd like to encourage you to add your signature, too. It's free and takes less than a minute of your time.

Thanks!

----------


## chaz

Just signed it , there are too many cuts being made when it comes to education, im considering home education for my middle son as he is not getting the support he needs! And im told its due to funding and cuts :Frown:

----------


## Cattach

> Just signed it , there are too many cuts being made when it comes to education, im considering home education for my middle son as he is not getting the support he needs! And im told its due to funding and cuts


Education is a soft option and is always a 'first cuts option' by councillors.  Unfortunately our local, and now promoted councillor Fernie, has joined those defending the cuts.  Not surprising as we know that a bit of political promotion at both national and local level quickly changes the views and actions of politicians.

----------


## gollach

It's a disgrace that this announcement was made during the February long weekend.  Talk about trying to bury bad news...

----------


## Cattach

> It's a disgrace that this announcement was made during the February long weekend.  Talk about trying to bury bad news...


You are quite right and it is clear from all the goings on at national level that those in politics cannot be trusted.  Hide donations,  economical with the truth, extreme expenses claims, etc. and of course lots of spin.  Local politics has now become as bad with spin to put a good gloss on a bad decision.  no matter how the councillors dress up those cuts in educvation we will see through it - a bad decision for us all.

----------


## Venture

The Education Culture and Sport have announced the following areas for growth for 2008/2009

 Substantial additional provision for the costs of the new community schools programme £8.3million;
 Increasing funds spent on out of authority placements for young people  an additional £2.3 million;
 Continuing the legacy of Highland 2007  the year Scotland celebrated Highland culture - £600,000.
 Investing in staffing and equipment for major new public facilities, such as the Highland Archive Network; Dingwall Academy, Portree High School and Mallaig hostel projects - £600,000;
 Additional funding to provide training for non-teaching staff £125,000 

  Total Budget allocation £228.8 million (5.8%)

How strange no mention of cutbacks here.  First they soften us with a promise to freeze council tax and then this week announce cuts in teaching.  Id prefer to pay a bit extra council tax if it meant my child would get a better education.  Wonder how much of the above will be spent on Wick High School.

----------


## Moby

> The Education Culture and Sport have announced the following areas for growth for 2008/2009
> ......
>  Continuing the legacy of Highland 2007  the year Scotland celebrated Highland culture - £600,000.


Yeah - what was that all about.  If I remember correctly my children's education benefited by..............hmm........nothing apart from a few glossy hand outs and they are looking to reinvest another £600k.  Maybe our "Children's Champion" Bill Fernie (yes the exact same one condoning the staffing cuts) can enlighten me as to the profound and long lasting effects that this will have on our children's education.

----------


## badger

We should all be protesting about this - we have too few teachers now and need more, not fewer.  Do they seriously think that telling us it will be natural wastage, i.e. people retiring or leaving not being replaced, makes it any better.  It's still ends up with fewer teachers.  We need better education and that means more teachers and smaller classes.  If the powers that be can't see that this is one of the most important things to spend money on, then I despair.  Children are our future.  

Perhaps if they spent less on their expenses, costly buildings (no doubt overheated and overlit), all that travelling in to Inverness from all over Highland etc.   That's where there should be tight budgets, not in education.

----------


## gollach

Some of the savings being proposed are identified in this pdf booklet on the council web site

http://tinyurl.com/269qpn

Notice the following points in the document:

10% saving required on school energy bills across primary and secondary - perhaps this could be achieved if the council fitted decent windows and doors in school buildings?

the 3% reduction in staffing budget to secondary schools - this does not include the proposed hatchet job on the 0.5 teachers at rural primaries

increased use of newly-qualified teachers (probationers) to fill posts vacated by indentifying experienced (more expensive) teachers close to retirement.

----------


## Venture

10% saving required on school energy bills


Well Inverness will have "Total Control" with that one when it comes to Wick High School.  The central heating temperatures inside the school are controlled by Inverness and not the school itself.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Oh here we go again cuts, cuts and more cuts its a tough job for them at the top.  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> Oh here we go again cuts, cuts and more cuts its a tough job for them at the top.


Oh but remember there spending an extra £1 000 000 to keep the highlands clean....
The place will be spotless but everyone else will have upd sticks and left. ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Council decision today.


The Council also confirmed that the proposal to adjust the teaching staffing formula by removing 0.5 full time equivalent teacher entitlements at school roll bandings 16  19 and 44  47 would not be progressed as part of the budget setting exercise.
The Council agreed to find compensatory savings amounting to £140,000 in financial year 08/09 and £210,000 in 09/10 through a further rationalisation of teaching posts in schools which are provided over and above the devolved school management entitlement.
Recognising that staffing allocations in primary schools have increased significantly since the introduction of the additional 0.5 full time equivalent in the smallest primary schools, it was agreed to review staffing arrangements.   The withdrawal of the savings measure would allow time for such a review to be carried out as part of the budget preparation exercise for financial year 09/10.

Clear as mud.... ::

----------


## badger

> Council decision today.
> 
> 
> The Council also confirmed that the proposal to adjust the teaching staffing formula by removing 0.5 full time equivalent teacher entitlements at school roll bandings 16  19 and 44  47 would not be progressed as part of the budget setting exercise.
> The Council agreed to find compensatory savings amounting to £140,000 in financial year 08/09 and £210,000 in 09/10 through a further rationalisation of teaching posts in schools which are provided over and above the devolved school management entitlement.
> Recognising that staffing allocations in primary schools have increased significantly since the introduction of the additional 0.5 full time equivalent in the smallest primary schools, it was agreed to review staffing arrangements. The withdrawal of the savings measure would allow time for such a review to be carried out as part of the budget preparation exercise for financial year 09/10.
> 
> Clear as mud....


Any volunteers to translate this?  I have absolutely no idea what it's talking about - but maybe that's the idea.

----------


## gollach

> Any volunteers to translate this?  I have absolutely no idea what it's talking about - but maybe that's the idea.


I nominate Bill Fernie for translator.

----------


## balto

> Just signed it , there are too many cuts being made when it comes to education, im considering home education for my middle son as he is not getting the support he needs! And im told its due to funding and cuts


i thought about home education for my elsest daughter because of a trama in the past it has left her with emtional problems and the school she attends doesnt really do anything to help or support her.

----------


## fingalmacool

I know it probably is nothing to do with budget cuts, but it might? Thurso High School at the moment has no Library, apparently the person working in the library for several years was surplus to requirement, so the doors are now shut, could this be another government directive to say that hey! schools dont need books, nobody reads anymore, why waste money on paying someone to operate the library, but this is not the case, from what i have heard Thurso High library was very busy, so busy in fact that it was hard for the one person to deal with all the comings and goings, so what is going on in Thurso High, it would be good to hear from pupils in the school to find out if the library is open or not, and to why it was closed in the first place.

----------


## blackcat

> I know it probably is nothing to do with budget cuts, but it might? Thurso High School at the moment has no Library, apparently the person working in the library for several years was surplus to requirement, so the doors are now shut, could this be another government directive to say that hey! schools dont need books, nobody reads anymore, why waste money on paying someone to operate the library, but this is not the case, from what i have heard Thurso High library was very busy, so busy in fact that it was hard for the one person to deal with all the comings and goings, so what is going on in Thurso High, it would be good to hear from pupils in the school to find out if the library is open or not, and to why it was closed in the first place.


Heard it is open again.

----------


## blackcat

Heard it is closed again!

----------


## cuddlepop

Advert on HC website for a librarian. :Grin:

----------


## Royster1911

I was in there on Thursday. Still alive and kicking. Very busy ::

----------


## blackcat

:Wink: 


> Advert on HC website for a librarian.


Had a look couldn't spot the advert.

----------


## fingalmacool

> Advert on HC website for a librarian.


This post is for a librarian to control all of the school libraries in the county, not just for thurso high, I believe the person that was doing this job resigned a couple of weeks ago, so the plot thickens.

----------


## blackcat

> This post is for a librarian to control all of the school libraries in the county, not just for thurso high, I believe the person that was doing this job resigned a couple of weeks ago, so the plot thickens.


 :: There are only 2 in Caithness - shouldn't take much controlling!

I have heard that they are axing the Schools Library Service + cutting the post of Principal Schools Librarian (based in Inverness) and Resources Assistant (based in Dingwall).

----------


## gollach

> There are only 2 in Caithness - shouldn't take much controlling!
> 
> I have heard that they are axing the Schools Library Service + cutting the post of Principal Schools Librarian (based in Inverness) and Resources Assistant (based in Dingwall).


Does this mean classes in English will need to walk down to the main library in town to get books now?

----------


## blackcat

> Does this mean classes in English will need to walk down to the main library in town to get books now?


The School Library Service is based in Inverness it is managed by the Principal Schools Librarian. Its demise will have a big impact on Secondary and Primary Schools all over Highland . Things like the Highland Children's Book Awards, Topic Boxes for Primary Schools (issued from Dingwall), support to Secondary School Library/Librarians among other things will be affected. These cuts are going to have an impact on every school in Highland.

_Quote from Bill Fernie earlier this week about the cuts:_

Education Chairman, Bill Fernie, said, They deliver a good service, but we felt the same could be done through normal library service rather than specialist service. On 26th February 2008, he was quoted in the Press and Journal as saying, I havent been in the job very long and Im learning all the different aspects of education..With a staff of several thousands in many departments, I dont have an intimate knowledge of every one. 

At least he admitted it is a specialist service!!

The letter in yesterdays 'Groat' summed up this crazy decision very well:
http://www.johnogroat-journal.co.uk/news/fullstory.php/aid/4127/We_fought_for_a_school_library_service_to_be_proud  _of.html

----------


## cuddlepop

> Had a look couldn't spot the advert.


For what ever reason its on Bills  job vac .page,couldn't find it myself on the Hc web pages.

Thurso School Librarian.
35hrs per week 52 weeks per year .

was posted 28th feb with closing date on  the 21st of March.

As far as Im aware  we are still going to have a schools library service just managed by the overall library services.

With all the cost cutting going on at least there's still a service. ::

----------


## blackcat

> For what ever reason its on Bills job vac .page,couldn't find it myself on the Hc web pages.
> 
> Thurso School Librarian.
> 35hrs per week 52 weeks per year .
> 
> was posted 28th feb with closing date on the 21st of March.
> 
> As far as Im aware we are still going to have a schools library service just managed by the overall library services.
> 
> With all the cost cutting going on at least there's still a service.


Depends what you call a service!  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

> Depends what you call a service!


 When you see what there doing to some of the services they provide believe me its still a service. ::

----------


## blackcat

> When you see what there doing to some of the services they provide believe me its still a service.


More like a diservice!

Looks as though budget cut were put through without most councillors knowing what they were cutting! 

What has happened to Independent Councillors? They appear to be like nodding donkeys - just doing what the SNP tell them to! So much for democracy and open /transparent local government. ::

----------


## gollach

> Council decision today.
> 
> 
> The Council also confirmed that the proposal to adjust the teaching staffing formula by removing 0.5 full time equivalent teacher entitlements at school roll bandings 16  19 and 44  47 would not be progressed as part of the budget setting exercise.
> The Council agreed to find compensatory savings amounting to £140,000 in financial year 08/09 and £210,000 in 09/10 through a further rationalisation of teaching posts in schools which are provided over and above the devolved school management entitlement.
> Recognising that staffing allocations in primary schools have increased significantly since the introduction of the additional 0.5 full time equivalent in the smallest primary schools, it was agreed to review staffing arrangements.   The withdrawal of the savings measure would allow time for such a review to be carried out as part of the budget preparation exercise for financial year 09/10.
> 
> Clear as mud....


Is there ANY councillor prepared to go on the record with a translation of this statement?

----------


## blackcat

> Is there ANY councillor prepared to go on the record with a translation of this statement?


Is there a councillor in Caithness who can justify how they voted on the 14th Feb! In the future we should all watch how we vote - INDEPENDENT = SNP this time round, wonder what it will = at the next election?? ::

----------


## kalinka

> Depends what you call a service!


Just want to add: 

Some of the services based in Dingwall (which will be cut) include:
Support for home-schooled children (including school refusers)
Library support for special needs children
Inter-library loans for pupils doing Highers
Support for the "Virtual Library", an online service for Highland schools and teachers

It's not just about cash savings, it is also about the expertise and relationships with schools built up over years by the Principal Schools Librarian. The Public Libraries have an entirely different remit. This decision is a disaster for anyone who cares about education and literacy in Highland. 

Furthermore, the councillors didn't have a clue what they were voting for. The paper that they were presented with was a sixteen page document (compared to the usual 150). It did not detail what cuts would be made or how. Methinks that councillors should be asking a few more questions when they are asked to vote on a proposal: if not, then they are simply not earning their keep.

----------


## blackcat

> Just want to add: 
> 
> Some of the services based in Dingwall (which will be cut) include:
> Support for home-schooled children (including school refusers)
> Library support for special needs children
> Inter-library loans for pupils doing Highers
> Support for the "Virtual Library", an online service for Highland schools and teachers
> 
> It's not just about cash savings, it is also about the expertise and relationships with schools built up over years by the Principal Schools Librarian. The Public Libraries have an entirely different remit. This decision is a disaster for anyone who cares about education and literacy in Highland. 
> ...


I believe it will also affect the Highland Children's Book Awards - think there are at least 5 schools in Caithness taking part this year.
http://www.highlandschools-virtualib.org.uk/hba/ - puts free books into schools, pupils get the chance to meet shortlisted authors, write reviews of the books they have enjoyed - promotes literacy! Education doesn't seem to be a priority of our councillors  . ::

----------


## kalinka

> I believe it will also affect the Highland Children's Book Awards - think there are at least 5 schools in Caithness taking part this year.
> http://www.highlandschools-virtualib.org.uk/hba/ - puts free books into schools, pupils get the chance to meet shortlisted authors, write reviews of the books they have enjoyed - promotes literacy! Education doesn't seem to be a priority of our councillors .


It's an absolute disgrace, blackcat. Every parent in Caithness should get on to their councillors about this. I believe there are some who now want to reverse or at least review this decision, but the powers that be are taking it as a fait accompli.

----------


## blackcat

> It's an absolute disgrace, blackcat. Every parent in Caithness should get on to their councillors about this. I believe there are some who now want to reverse or at least review this decision, but the powers that be are taking it as a fait accompli.


Are the councillors listening

----------


## fingalmacool

> Are the councillors listening


They are too busy working out their expenses, which is now on top of their wages,,,,,,,,,,,ahhh so many meetings and so many lunches and ahhh so many three course meals in the Palace in Inverness. I do agree that some councillors are worth their weight in gold "oops another pun". no, some of them are ok, but i have seen them decend in droves in Highland Council Headquarters for an opening of a bag of crisps.

----------


## Big hughie

The make up of the Council is 34 Independent, 21 Liberal Democrats, 18 SNP and 7 Labour councillors.So to blame the SNP is in fact a bit of the mark ,,,It really depends on the councillors  them selves Wick had indep councillors for years  and look what happened there If I remember the 3 who tried to scupper ASDA coming to Thurso were indep  as well    
As for them getting there noses in the trough I dont know but for me the silence over the new council building in Wick and its costs is becoming a little disquieting    
We will hear the usual rubbish about it being another part of the budget  .sorry  we pay our council tax for services  not fancy new buildings  when there are two empty  almost new ones available on the edge of Wick
Beeg Hugheeeeeee

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Looks like the nurserys have been targetted again Jamie Stones clinic had a few worried mums tonight from Lybster who had some letters concerning their provision. 

The review into Nursery provision isnt due out until the end of the month   :: 

Unless its a foregone conclusion and they already know how much they want it cut back by.  ::

----------


## blackcat

> Looks like the nurserys have been targetted again Jamie Stones clinic had a few worried mums tonight from Lybster who had some letters concerning their provision. 
> 
> The review into Nursery provision isnt due out until the end of the month 
> 
> Unless its a foregone conclusion and they already know how much they want it cut back by.


 
Review!!!!! You will be lucky - more like they have already made their minds up. 

Councillors are no longer accountable to the electorate!?

----------


## blackcat

> The make up of the Council is 34 Independent, 21 Liberal Democrats, 18 SNP and 7 Labour councillors.So to blame the SNP is in fact a bit of the mark ,,,It really depends on the councillors them selves Wick had indep councillors for years and look what happened there If I remember the 3 who tried to scupper ASDA coming to Thurso were indep as well 
> As for them getting there noses in the trough I dont know but for me the silence over the new council building in Wick and its costs is becoming a little disquieting 
> We will hear the usual rubbish about it being another part of the budget .sorry we pay our council tax for services not fancy new buildings when there are two empty almost new ones available on the edge of Wick
> Beeg Hugheeeeeee


34 Independents who vote SNP!

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Review!!!!! You will be lucky - more like they have already made their minds up. 
> 
> Councillors are no longer accountable to the electorate!?


Oh I know they have made their minds up and I am awaiting the grim reepers arrival .The only thing is what happens next year, then the year after and the year after ?? 

There is only so much cutting back that can be done then where do they turn their axe to.  :: 

It would appear more and more people think that the review is more of a smoke screen to come out in the favour of services being reduced and amalgamated to suit the council not the public so why did they not stick to their guns and get on with it as was proposed earlier oh yes thats right it was BEFORE the elections silly me (duh ).  :: 

Councillors are always accountable to the electorate, whether they remember that or not may be the question!

----------


## blackcat

> Oh I know they have made their minds up and I am awaiting the grim reepers arrival .The only thing is what happens next year, then the year after and the year after ?? 
> 
> There is only so much cutting back that can be done then where do they turn their axe to. 
> 
> It would appear more and more people think that the review is more of a smoke screen to come out in the favour of services being reduced and amalgamated to suit the council not the public so why did they not stick to their guns and get on with it as was proposed earlier oh yes thats right it was BEFORE the elections silly me (duh ). 
> 
> Councillors are always accountable to the electorate, whether they remember that or not may be the question!


When will they remember that they are accountable? Before the next election?!

----------


## blackcat

> Just signed it , there are too many cuts being made when it comes to education, im considering home education for my middle son as he is not getting the support he needs! And im told its due to funding and cuts


Resources for Home Education will be affected if the School Library Service is axed.

----------


## blackcat

> It's a disgrace that this announcement was made during the February long weekend. Talk about trying to bury bad news...


Wonder what cuts they are planning to introduce over the Easter Weekend?

----------


## gollach

> Wonder what cuts they are planning to introduce over the Easter Weekend?


There's more than just a weekend, the Easter holidays last for 2 weeks.  Just imagine how many cuts they could announce in that time.   ::

----------


## blackcat

> There's more than just a weekend, the Easter holidays last for 2 weeks. Just imagine how many cuts they could announce in that time.


Heard today that they have £17M in reserves! Why the cuts??

----------


## blackcat

> Heard today that they have £17M in reserves! Why the cuts??


Heard the unions are meeting today about the cuts!

----------


## gollach

> Heard the unions are meeting today about the cuts!


I heard the meetings were next week?

----------


## gollach

More money problems for the Council

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...ds/7283291.stm

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Now I know why the kids had a letter home saying the price of a school lunch is going up   ::

----------


## blackcat

> I heard the meetings were next week?


100% sure UNISON was meeting with council officials yesterday! :Wink:

----------


## blackcat

> More money problems for the Council
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/...ds/7283291.stm


More cuts?  How are they going to pay for all the redundancies?


 ::

----------


## gollach

> 100% sure UNISON was meeting with council officials yesterday!


education unions meet next week.

----------


## blackcat

> education unions meet next week.


Was told that the meeting was yesterday - thanks for correcting that.

Just found this link :

http://www.educationcutswatch.org.uk...ryservices.pdf

----------


## blackcat

Main site on Highland School cuts

http://www.educationcutswatch.org.uk/index10.htm

Parents and teachers please voice your concerns!

----------


## TBH

Education will soon be the priviledge of those that can afford it.  It seems we are going backwards and the government wants an un-educated populace that would be easier to control.  That's my wee conspiracy theory. :Grin:

----------


## blackcat

> Education will soon be the priviledge of those that can afford it. It seems we are going backwards and the government wants an un-educated populace that would be easier to control. That's my wee conspiracy theory.


Could be right!

----------


## blackcat

> The Education Culture and Sport have announced the following areas for growth for 2008/2009
> 
>  Substantial additional provision for the costs of the new community schools programme £8.3million;
>  Increasing funds spent on out of authority placements for young people  an additional £2.3 million;
>  Continuing the legacy of Highland 2007  the year Scotland celebrated Highland culture - £600,000.
>  Investing in staffing and equipment for major new public facilities, such as the Highland Archive Network; Dingwall Academy, Portree High School and Mallaig hostel projects - £600,000;
>  Additional funding to provide training for non-teaching staff £125,000 
> 
> Total Budget allocation £228.8 million (5.8%)
> ...


I'll second that. Wonder what training they have got in mind for non-teaching staff!

----------


## Venture

::   For anyone who is interested in the facts and figures to be discussed at the meeting of Education, culture and sport on 13th March the link below makes for some interesting reading.  Click on the Reports part of the minutes.  There's a lot of zeros flying about but not much coming the way of Caithness past, present or future. 

http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...-13-ecs-ag.htm

----------


## Moi x

> Main site on Highland School cuts
> 
> http://www.educationcutswatch.org.uk/index10.htm
> 
> Parents and teachers please voice your concerns!


If that's the main site I'd hate to see the minor ones. Am I supposed to be convinced by that? Where are the rational arguments, where is the passion? It looks like a Labour Party site for the already converted.

Moi x

----------


## gollach

> If that's the main site I'd hate to see the minor ones. Am I supposed to be convinced by that? Where are the rational arguments, where is the passion? It looks like a Labour Party site for the already converted.
> 
> Moi x


I agree with you, Moi x.  This is simply an attempt by Labour politicians in Highland to make hay now that the public have woken up to the shocking state of our schools.

It has really annoyed me to see Peter Peacock trying to make political gains out of this issue in recent weeks.  Is this not the same Peter Peacock who used to be the councillor in charge of the council (even though he was "independent" then)?  He's also the same Peter Peacock who was in charge of the Scottish Parliament's Education department until about 2 years ago when he stood down due to health reasons?  This man is guilty as sin itself when it comes to the current state of education in this country.

If he's so concerned, why has he not had the guts to admit that problems at Wick High go back further than the devolution settlement, the time he made a run from Inverness to Edinburgh in search of a fatter paycheck.

----------


## Venture

> I agree with you, Moi x. This is simply an attempt by Labour politicians in Highland to make hay now that the public have woken up to the shocking state of our schools.
> 
> It has really annoyed me to see Peter Peacock trying to make political gains out of this issue in recent weeks. Is this not the same Peter Peacock who used to be the councillor in charge of the council (even though he was "independent" then)? He's also the same Peter Peacock who was in charge of the Scottish Parliament's Education department until about 2 years ago when he stood down due to health reasons? This man is guilty as sin itself when it comes to the current state of education in this country.
> 
> If he's so concerned, why has he not had the guts to admit that problems at Wick High go back further than the devolution settlement, the time he made a run from Inverness to Edinburgh in search of a fatter paycheck.


 

Its amazing how a little bit of people power added to a cause can bring all these political figures out of the woodwork. Each one trying to gain brownie points and blaming everyone but themselves for the situation. They might have short memories but like you gollach I don't. What interest have they taken in the school up until now? When was the last time they visited? They're all too busy fighting for their own pet projects elsewhere to give us a second thought. Until they have to. After all it's only Wick stuck in the back of beyond. 

There's no getting away from the fact that its going to be a long and hard battle to achieve what the pupils and staff of Wick High School deserve. It will be interesting to see who's standing at the finishing line. Only time will tell.

----------


## blackcat

> Its amazing how a little bit of people power added to a cause can bring all these political figures out of the woodwork. Each one trying to gain brownie points and blaming everyone but themselves for the situation. They might have short memories but like you gollach I don't. What interest have they taken in the school up until now? When was the last time they visited? They're all too busy fighting for their own pet projects elsewhere to give us a second thought. Until they have to. After all it's only Wick stuck in the back of beyond. 
> 
> There's no getting away from the fact that its going to be a long and hard battle to achieve what the pupils and staff of Wick High School deserve. It will be interesting to see who's standing at the finishing line. Only time will tell.


In the meantime we must urge local councillors to be accountable and not just nodding donkeys!

----------


## TBH

> In the meantime we must urge local councillors to be accountable and not just nodding donkeys!


Nodding donkeys are productive.

----------


## blackcat

> Nodding donkeys are productive.


Depends when they nod!

----------


## TBH

> Depends when they nod!


Most councillors hands are tied as to what they can and can't do but I would say that Katrina MacNab for instance has done a power of good for the community so she must be nodding in the right directions.

----------


## blackcat

> Most councillors hands are tied as to what they can and can't do but I would say that Katrina MacNab for instance has done a power of good for the community so she must be nodding in the right directions.


Been very quiet over education cuts!

----------


## TBH

> Been very quiet over education cuts!


Some things are totally out of the control of the local councillor but would you concede that she has had a high level of success in addressing public concerns?

----------


## cuddlepop

> In the meantime we must urge local councillors to be accountable and not just nodding donkeys!


I could call them far worse but I'd get banned. :Wink:

----------


## blackcat

> Some things are totally out of the control of the local councillor but would you concede that she has had a high level of success in addressing public concerns?


They voted through cuts without having the full knowledge of what they were voting for.

----------


## cuddlepop

> They voted through cuts without having the full knowledge of what they were voting for.


As usual,they acted only on the necessary information that was supplied to them by HC.
You cant be suprised? ::

----------


## TBH

> As usual,they acted only on the necessary information that was supplied to them by HC.
> You cant be suprised?


My point exactly, these decisions are made at a higher level than our local councillors could ever hope to be a party of.  They are not the decision makers, just window dressing.

----------


## cuddlepop

> My point exactly, these decisions are made at a higher level than our local councillors could ever hope to be a party of. They are not the decision makers, just window dressing.


But thats my point.
These councillors vote through the decisions that the council want them to make.
Its all suppose to be democratic but its not. ::

----------


## blackcat

> But thats my point.
> These councillors vote through the decisions that the council want them to make.
> Its all suppose to be democratic but its not.


 
I totally agree!

----------


## blackcat

A councillor has published this online http://www.deirdremackay.org.uk/dmsc...ryservices.pdf

----------


## gollach

> A councillor has published this online http://www.deirdremackay.org.uk/dmsc...ryservices.pdf


Deirdre is another one who has been in a position to help out in the past.  (See earlier mention of Peter Peacock.)

----------


## blackcat

> Deirdre is another one who has been in a position to help out in the past. (See earlier mention of Peter Peacock.)


 
Hopefully she can help save the School Library Service.

----------


## blackcat

> As usual,they acted only on the necessary information that was supplied to them by HC.
> You cant be suprised?


If the info before them is inadequate they should demand to see what they are beings asked to rubber stamp!

----------


## gollach

> If the info before them is inadequate they should demand to see what they are beings asked to rubber stamp!


Surely the numbers should be going before the Education, Culture & Sport Committee for scrutiny before being put in front of the full Council sitting for a vote?

----------


## blackcat

> Surely the numbers should be going before the Education, Culture & Sport Committee for scrutiny before being put in front of the full Council sitting for a vote?


Maybe a councillor can answer that?

----------


## blackcat

http://www.highlandcutswatch.org.uk/

----------


## Big hughie

Originally Posted by *Big hughie*  
_The make up of the Council is 34 Independent, 21 Liberal Democrats, 18 SNP and 7 Labour councillors.So to blame the SNP is in fact a bit of the mark ,,,It really depends on the councillors them selves Wick had indep councillors for years and look what happened there If I remember the 3 who tried to scupper ASDA coming to Thurso were indep as well 
As for them getting there noses in the trough I dont know but for me the silence over the new council building in Wick and its costs is becoming a little disquieting 
We will hear the usual rubbish about it being another part of the budget .sorry we pay our council tax for services not fancy new buildings when there are two empty almost new ones available on the edge of Wick
Beeg Hugheeeeeee_
                                 34 Independents who vote SNP!

I think you should ask Bill Fernie or one of the others about that before you make accusations like that  ..  The SNP were not in power when the council tried to shut down the nurseries at Thrumster Dunnet  etc  They werent either when the plans were laid for the upgrade of the Council buildings at Golspie and the new buildings at Wick both at massive cost were they??? The problems at WHS and THS havent just happened since the last election  its been going on for years  It appals me that  politicians of any party  should  try to make capital  over the education of our kids    You should also realise we had Labour council members in Wick during the period of the decline of WHS 
I know I may be idealistic but I have never been a believer in party politics at a local level 
Beeg Hugheeeee

----------


## blackcat

> Originally Posted by *Big hughie*  
> _The make up of the Council is 34 Independent, 21 Liberal Democrats, 18 SNP and 7 Labour councillors.So to blame the SNP is in fact a bit of the mark ,,,It really depends on the councillors them selves Wick had indep councillors for years and look what happened there If I remember the 3 who tried to scupper ASDA coming to Thurso were indep as well_ 
> _As for them getting there noses in the trough I dont know but for me the silence over the new council building in Wick and its costs is becoming a little disquieting_ 
> _We will hear the usual rubbish about it being another part of the budget .sorry we pay our council tax for services not fancy new buildings when there are two empty almost new ones available on the edge of Wick_
> _Beeg Hugheeeeeee_
> 34 Independents who vote SNP!
> 
> I think you should ask Bill Fernie or one of the others about that before you make accusations like that .. The SNP were not in power when the council tried to shut down the nurseries at Thrumster Dunnet etc They werent either when the plans were laid for the upgrade of the Council buildings at Golspie and the new buildings at Wick both at massive cost were they??? The problems at WHS and THS havent just happened since the last election its been going on for years It appals me that politicians of any party should try to make capital over the education of our kids You should also realise we had Labour council members in Wick during the period of the decline of WHS 
> I know I may be idealistic but I have never been a believer in party politics at a local level 
> Beeg Hugheeeee


It is what is happening now that is important - the past is past!

----------


## Big hughie

So what your saying is let others take the rap for a problem your beloved party ignored  If your so bothered whats happening today just ask yourself why Gordon Brown abolished the 10% tax rate It will hit the low paid a bit than Bernie Ecclestone and his kind  Wont it??

Beeg Hugheeeee

----------


## blackcat

> So what your saying is let others take the rap for a problem your beloved party ignored If your so bothered whats happening today just ask yourself why Gordon Brown abolished the 10% tax rate It will hit the low paid a bit than Bernie Ecclestone and his kind Wont it??
> 
> Beeg Hugheeeee


 
It is not my party!

I strongly believe that councillors should be non-political - might get fair/honest decisions made then.

----------


## gollach

> It is not my party!
> 
> I strongly believe that councillors should be non-political - might get fair/honest decisions made then.


It might not be your party but it is the 3rd time that you have posted a link to a website belonging to Labour councillors in this thread.

----------


## blackcat

> It might not be your party but it is the 3rd time that you have posted a link to a website belonging to Labour councillors in this thread.


If one of the other parties put something on the internet I'll put that link up as well! But they don't seem to be saying much!!!

----------


## Moi x

> If one of the other parties put something on the internet I'll put that link up as well! But they don't seem to be saying much!!!


Nor are the Labour Party saying much of any worth.

Why don't you start our own website if you have something worthwhile to say?

----------


## blackcat

> Nor are the Labour Party saying much of any worth.
> 
> Why don't you start our own website if you have something worthwhile to say?


ditto...................

----------


## Moi x

The onus is on you to make your points. You post links to Labour Party propaganda and you issue dismissive one liners. Where are your arguments? What do you stand for?

At least Peter puts forward his arguments. You don't seem to have any arguments.

Moi x

----------


## blackcat

> The onus is on you to make your points. You post links to Labour Party propaganda and you issue dismissive one liners. Where are your arguments? What do you stand for?
> 
> At least Peter puts forward his arguments. You don't seem to have any arguments.
> 
> Moi x


The council should go back to the drawing board - 
they have made disastrous cuts to education in the recent budget
they ignore rural areas of the highlands
they appear not to be accountable to the electorate
the majority voted like sheep - not knowing what they ere voting for
etc etc

----------


## Venture

> The council should go back to the drawing board - 
> they have made disastrous cuts to education in the recent budget
> they ignore rural areas of the highlands
> they appear not to be accountable to the electorate
> the majority voted like sheep - not knowing what they ere voting for
> etc etc


Blackcat you are 100% correct.

----------


## Moi x

> The council should go back to the drawing board - 
> they have made disastrous cuts to education in the recent budget
> they ignore rural areas of the highlands
> they appear not to be accountable to the electorate
> the majority voted like sheep - not knowing what they ere voting for
> etc etc


That's better.

Now you've made your claims, can you persuade us that they hold water?

Moi x

----------


## blackcat

> That's better.
> 
> Now you've made your claims, can you persuade us that they hold water?
> 
> Moi x


Have a look at http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonly...0/BookletB.pdf  - Look under Education Culture and Sport there are 34 items - that is all the information with which our councillors have cut essential services and funding in education - I am sure in their own daily lives they would not make judgements on so little information. 
Everyone should request, through the Freedom of Information Act, what lies behind these cuts. With £17million in reserves why are they being so stupid? Maybe a massive fireworks display is planned, light up every bridge in highland, translate every piece of documentation into gaelic etc etc

----------


## cuddlepop

> Have a look at http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/0012FC43-9CE4-4781-9C78-FA59A65DFD59/0/BookletB.pdf - Look under Education Culture and Sport there are 34 items - that is all the information with which our councillors have cut essential services and funding in education - I am sure in their own daily lives they would not make judgements on so little information. 
> Everyone should request, through the Freedom of Information Act, what lies behind these cuts. With £17million in reserves why are they being so stupid? Maybe a massive fireworks display is planned, light up every bridge in highland, translate every piece of documentation into gaelic etc etc


.Anyone looked at ceefax this morning,something about inaccurate information 
:Education consultation was flawed:

Think this requires a new thread. ::

----------


## kalinka

> .Anyone looked at ceefax this morning,something about inaccurate information 
> :Education consultation was flawed:
> 
> Think this requires a new thread.


Do you have more information - I haven't seen or read anything about this!

----------


## Venture

> .Anyone looked at ceefax this morning,something about inaccurate information 
> :Education consultation was flawed:
> 
> Think this requires a new thread.


 
Id be grateful for more info on this as well Cuddlepop

----------


## cuddlepop

This info was posted today as an update to the earlyer press realease.
*Education provision in Brae Lochaber (19/03/08)*


Following earlier discussions with members of the Roy Bridge community, the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber was discussed at the Chief Executives meeting with The Highland Councils Administration Business Group today (Wednesday).
The meeting noted that the initial consultation over the future of Roy Bridge Primary School was carried out correctly but that there were flaws in the financial information contained within the consultation documents.
In light of this new information, the Director of Education Culture and Sport, Hugh Fraser, will prepare a report outlining options for future action and this will be considered at the next meeting of The Highland Council on Thursday 8 May. 

                                                 -ends-

----------


## cuddlepop

Eventually found the original press release.
Have read the original report but cant remember the author of it.


*Education Provision in Brae Lochaber (14/03/08)*


The Chairman of The Highland Councils Education, Culture and Sport Committee, Councillor Bill Fernie, and Councillors John Finnie and Allan Henderson along with the Director of Education, Culture Sport, Hugh Fraser met today (14th  March 2008)   with members of the Roy Bridge community to discuss the review of the consultation process on the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber.
As a result of this meeting, it has been confirmed that the process itself was carried out correctly but that there were flaws in the financial information contained within the consultation documents.
The implications of this will be considered initially at The Highland Councils Administration Business Meeting with Chief Executive, Alistair Dodds on Wednesday 19th March, 2008.
-ends-

Someone's been naughty or made a mistake ,you decide,

----------


## kalinka

> This info was posted today as an update to the earlyer press realease.
> *Education provision in Brae Lochaber (19/03/08)*
> 
> 
> Following earlier discussions with members of the Roy Bridge community, the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber was discussed at the Chief Executives meeting with The Highland Councils Administration Business Group today (Wednesday).
> The meeting noted that the initial consultation over the future of Roy Bridge Primary School was carried out correctly but that there were flaws in the financial information contained within the consultation documents.
> In light of this new information, the Director of Education Culture and Sport, Hugh Fraser, will prepare a report outlining options for future action and this will be considered at the next meeting of The Highland Council on Thursday 8 May. 
> 
> -ends-


What else have they got wrong?

----------


## blackcat

> This info was posted today as an update to the earlyer press realease.
> *Education provision in Brae Lochaber (19/03/08)*
> 
> 
> Following earlier discussions with members of the Roy Bridge community, the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber was discussed at the Chief Executive’s meeting with The Highland Council’s Administration Business Group today (Wednesday).
> The meeting noted that the initial consultation over the future of Roy Bridge Primary School was carried out correctly but that there were flaws in the financial information contained within the consultation documents.
> In light of this new information, the Director of Education Culture and Sport, Hugh Fraser, will prepare a report outlining options for future action and this will be considered at the next meeting of The Highland Council on Thursday 8 May. 
> 
> -ends-


How many more _flaws_ have still to be uncovered in their Budget Cuts?

I see that they have enough cash to run the following :


The council's Education, Culture and Sport Service will hold a conference for parents- 'Journey to Participation' - on Saturday 12th April at the Drumossie Hotel, Inverness from 10am to 3.30pm]


How much is this going to cost????????????????

----------


## tootler

> How many more _flaws_ have still to be uncovered in their Budget Cuts?
> 
> I see that they have enough cash to run the following :
> 
> 
> The council's Education, Culture and Sport Service will hold a conference for parents- 'Journey to Participation' - on Saturday 12th April at the Drumossie Hotel, Inverness from 10am to 3.30pm] 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is this going to cost????????????????


Blackcat, you should go to this - you'll get a *free lunch* in return for your council tax! (Well, if you can't get an education for your kids, you may as well get something from the Highland Council :Wink: )

Why do they never offer us a free lunch in Caithness, that's what I want to know! :: 

Seriously, though, The Highland Council's in crisis, whichever department you're dealing with.  The education department has the biggest budget, so that's where the biggest crisis is.  We should respect Brave Bill for taking on the impossible job of chairing that particularly committee - but I hope he's got a magic wand in his briefcase for all future meetings because that's what's needed.

----------


## blackcat

> Blackcat, you should go to this - you'll get a *free lunch* in return for your council tax! (Well, if you can't get an education for your kids, you may as well get something from the Highland Council)
> 
> Why do they never offer us a free lunch in Caithness, that's what I want to know!
> 
> Seriously, though, The Highland Council's in crisis, whichever department you're dealing with. The education department has the biggest budget, so that's where the biggest crisis is. We should respect Brave Bill for taking on the impossible job of chairing that particularly committee - but I hope he's got a magic wand in his briefcase for all future meetings because that's what's needed.


 No doubt the parent's that are able to go to this will all live in the Inverness area. Maybe Bill and co will lay on a free bus to go with the free lunch!

----------


## gollach

> No doubt the parent's that are able to go to this will all live in the Inverness area. Maybe Bill and co will lay on a free bus to go with the free lunch!


Not only will they all live in the Inverness area, they will also be well able to afford to buy a posh lunch out of their own pockets!

I am told that whenever EMPLOYEES of Highland Council have to travel south for in service days, they are sent to the Ross County football stadium.

----------


## Moi x

> Have a look at http://www.highland.gov.uk/NR/rdonlyres/0012FC43-9CE4-4781-9C78-FA59A65DFD59/0/BookletB.pdf  - Look under Education Culture and Sport there are 34 items - that is all the information with which our councillors have cut essential services and funding in education - I am sure in their own daily lives they would not make judgements on so little information. 
> Everyone should request, through the Freedom of Information Act, what lies behind these cuts. With £17million in reserves why are they being so stupid? Maybe a massive fireworks display is planned, light up every bridge in highland, translate every piece of documentation into gaelic etc etc


Lovely. I see the first signs of green shoots in your political skills but you could do better. Much, much, better. 

For the moment, I shall rein in my facetious persona and attempt to be genuinely helpful. It seems to me that there are serious points that need to be made here but if I were a member of the educated but un-knowing public I would not be convinced by anything I've read on this thread. You seem to be aiming your posts at the knowledgeable insider and the easily-convinced know nothing. Indeed, I was sympathetic at the outset but having found no convincing cogent arguments on this thread I am beginning to have serious doubts and I find myself edging towards the side of the council. This is surely wrong, but why? That is an easy question to answer. All I see are half-baked accusations of decisions being made by uninformed councillors. Surely someone can argue the case more forcefully and more convincingly than that?

Come on people of Caithness, your county, and more importantly, your children are in dire need of your political skills!

Moi x

----------


## Venture

> How many more _flaws_ have still to be uncovered in their Budget Cuts?
> 
> I see that they have enough cash to run the following :
> 
> 
> The council's Education, Culture and Sport Service will hold a conference for parents- 'Journey to Participation' - on Saturday 12th April at the Drumossie Hotel, Inverness from 10am to 3.30pm] 
> 
> 
> 
> How much is this going to cost????????????????


 
Just another expensive PR exercise to keep us sweet and fool us into thinking they  c*a*r*e.

I would imagine this will be top of the agenda for the day....not

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/7305295.stm

----------


## Venture

Come on people of Caithness, your county, and more importantly, your children are in dire need of your political skills!

Unfortunately I dont class myself as having "political" skills but Im not afraid to stand up and speak for what I believe should be done for the children of Caithness particularly Wick High School. To be honest its the politics of it all that puts people off from joining me.

----------


## blackcat

I had heard that Head Teachers were being gagged from speaking out. 


Just came across this link:
http://www.handilabour.org.uk/peterp...ws20032008.pdf

----------


## Big hughie

Black cat Do you believe him ??? Personally I dont beleive very  much of what comes out from that sleaze ridden shower that is the Scottish labour party (especially when it comes to getting money for a non existant election campaign  eg Wendy Alexander denied admitted then denied and then found to be an admin error !!!! )  
OK why on visits to Wick High  School  did certain Labour councillors in Wick not repeat not raise the subject of its condition(which was by then getting very bad) at the time ??? 
If you want to read some info about the New Labour party try this 
http://www.labour-watch.com/sleaze.htm 
and if you really want to think about how New labour views things why was the 10% tax band abolished ??why is Gordon Brown so against giving part time workers the same rights as full time?? why are we in an illegal war in Iraq ?? 
This is my last post on this as party politics should not come in to local politics in my opinion especially when the people who did nothing at the time start blaming others 
Beeeg Hugheeeeee

----------


## gollach

> especially when the people who did nothing at the time start blaming others


Totally agree.  Mr Peacock seems to be taking more interest in the state of Highland schools now that he is in opposition than he did when he was IN CHARGE of education for the whole of Scotland.  

Why didn't he do something when he was in a position to make a real difference to the education system?

Can anyone tell me if the "gags" that are alleged to have been put on head teachers apply to other council employees?  I would imagine that there are plenty people reading this thread who could make an informed contribution by speaking out about the cuts, state of schools, etc. but are unable to do so as they are employed by Highland Council.

----------


## Penelope Pitstop

Highland Council didn't seem to have any problem finding a budget for their beautiful new upgraded council offices and new road layout just outside Golspie.  I belive it cost several millions of pounds to do...IMO totally OTT...who do they think they are.....more worthy than kids obviously :Frown:

----------


## Big hughie

Penelope very true ,,,and isnt the silence over the new buildings for Wick deafening????
Beeg Hugheee

----------


## blackcat

> Totally agree. Mr Peacock seems to be taking more interest in the state of Highland schools now that he is in opposition than he did when he was IN CHARGE of education for the whole of Scotland. 
> 
> Why didn't he do something when he was in a position to make a real difference to the education system?
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the "gags" that are alleged to have been put on head teachers apply to other council employees? I would imagine that there are plenty people reading this thread who could make an informed contribution by speaking out about the cuts, state of schools, etc. but are unable to do so as they are employed by Highland Council.


The gags are true (have had it confirmed from a reliable source) - will also apply to other employees.  Freedom of speech..............mmm!

----------


## gollach

> The gags are true (have had it confirmed from a reliable source) - will also apply to other employees.  Freedom of speech..............mmm!


So some of the people most affected by these cuts are unable to tell members of the public what is really going on - that is a disgrace!  ::

----------


## tootler

Yes, Gollach, a disgrace it is, but definitely true - head teachers and other Highland Council staff are gagged.  They face disciplinary action if they speak out on issues which put the council in a bad light.  It's written into their contracts and I know employees who have been disciplined for speaking out.

Moi X, you're right that the councillors are uninformed.  So are their officials.  Our local area education manager has a background in managing sports centres and has no training regarding how best to educate children.  

So while the people who can "manage" are making the decisions, the people who are trained to actually educate our kids are gagged from telling us that their managers have made the wrong decisions.  It would be laughable if it wasn't for the fact that our children's education is suffering badly as a result.

The saddest thing about it is there seems to be nothing we can do to make this situation right.

If you're a political animal, Moi X, what do you see as the political solution?

----------


## blackcat

> So some of the people most affected by these cuts are unable to tell members of the public what is really going on - that is a disgrace!


Just read the P&J Online .... http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/547011

So they intend putting all the resources into Inverness - very handy! 
They want to get rid of the 2 experienced school library service staff!

_Quote from Ian Murray..._

_That working group is going through what is involved in the schools library service and making sure that wherever possible the service is maintained._

What happens to all the bits that can't be maintained? The School Library Service is much more than just a book lending service!

----------


## Moi x

> Yes, Gollach, a disgrace it is, but definitely true - head teachers and other Highland Council staff are gagged.  They face disciplinary action if they speak out on issues which put the council in a bad light.  It's written into their contracts and I know employees who have been disciplined for speaking out.
> 
> Moi X, you're right that the councillors are uninformed.  So are their officials.  Our local area education manager has a background in managing sports centres and has no training regarding how best to educate children.  
> 
> So while the people who can "manage" are making the decisions, the people who are trained to actually educate our kids are gagged from telling us that their managers have made the wrong decisions.  It would be laughable if it wasn't for the fact that our children's education is suffering badly as a result.
> 
> The saddest thing about it is there seems to be nothing we can do to make this situation right.
> 
> If you're a political animal, Moi X, what do you see as the political solution?


For a start everyone needs to start explaining things instead of posting links to biased websites such as that of the Labour Party or Labour Watch or their like. Everyone claims that councillors have made decisions based on incorrect or insufficient evidence. That may be the case but I'm not persuaded by anything I've read on this thread. With the odd exception, I don't see any evidence of deeper knowledge or better understanding from anyone here. The Labour website is atrocious, it convinces me of nothing and I see its knock on effects on this thread.

The SNP apologist diatribes are equally bad. Big Hughie is pretending he can't see peter macdonald in the mirror and is blaming New Labour for everything his favoured SNP administration is implementing. Why he has gone off in a huff because of his own post is beyond my ken but it might be because he's not getting his own way.

As far as I can gather from the press:

Holyrood's funding is tight this year because the Labour government in Westminster doesn't want to help the SNP minority administration in Holyrood. Round 1 to the SNP.

Council funding has been tightened further because the SNP administration in Holyrood pledged to freeze Council Tax. Round Two to the opposition and to Labour in particular.

The SNP/Independent run Highland Council has agreed to freeze Council Tax so it has less money because of inflation. Round Three to the opposition on the Highland Council and to Labour in particular.

Is my analysis correct? I don't know for sure but I offer it as a first stab in an otherwise dark room.

Whose fault is it overall? The political parties are all as bad or as good as each other in my opinion so the battle can be and has to be won on the ground.

Where should it start?

You need to explain what the consequences of the cuts will be. Where will they fall and who will be affected? We've heard from blackcat that specific aspects of school provision will be affected adversely but those of us with friends in the right places know exactly why she is pushing this. (Blackcat, my mum's next door neighbour is a teacher at a certain Caithness School and the information I received matches everything I read here, and I wish you luck in your battle.)

Have senior management in schools been gagged as claimed? I don't know but I would hope that anyone who has access to documents that have been kept secret contrary to the public interest would have considered the efficacy of the untraceable strategic leak.

Concentrate on important issues. Jobs are an important issue. New schools are an important issue. Look at the state of WHS, and remember that THS can't be far behind. Don't put too much emphasis on the amalgamation of pre-school provision for small numbers in rural areas. It is a luxury to have separate provision for separate handfuls of 3- and 4-year olds in villages. Get the support of your teachers. They wont want to stick their necks out but they can inform people who will. Talk to your teachers and listen carefully to what they have to say. They are the ones who'll be educating your children, they know far more than the career politician or even worse the career educationalist.

I hereby extend an open invitation to you all to shoot me down in flames. I may be wrong about some of the issues but I care enough about education in the county I was born and bred in to put my head above the parapet and hopefully achieve something tangible.

Moi x
(safely ensconced a long way from Caithness with no political axe to grind)

----------


## tootler

> I hereby extend an open invitation to you all to shoot me down in flames. I may be wrong about some of the issues but I care enough about education in the county I was born and bred in to put my head above the parapet and hopefully achieve something tangible.
> 
> Moi x
> (safely ensconced a long way from Caithness with no political axe to grind)


Thanks for your political summary, Moi x - I'm not really a party-politics-type and so I don't feel too strongly about which party holds the power as long as our services don't suffer too much - unfortunately recently they really are suffering!

You're right, though, that the Labour guys seem to be enjoying this relatively new opportunity to blame the SNP.  And I'm old enough to remember a zillion years of everyone blaming the Tories, too! :Wink: 

Whoever's to blame, the Highland Council still has the job of running our schools and it is Highland Council officials who reprimand teachers who speak out.  (This isn't news, by the way, it's been that way for at least the last 5 years and probably more - why do you think teachers never write to the paper?) I wonder what would happen if they were brave enough to wipe that clause from their teachers' contracts?  Would it make any difference if teachers could just tell the public everything that was wrong with the school system? What would they complain about first? The possible list is so long!

Mainstreaming's a huge long-term issue for teachers - keeping disruptive and less able kids in the same classroom along with the regular ones who had hoped to go to school to learn something.  The council can't afford now to put these "difficult" kids anywhere else and the national policy is to leave them where they are - even though they are, day in, day out, abusing teachers and disrupting lessons.  This policy meets no-one's needs - maybe the Highland Council could look again at this issue.

Accommodation's another huge issue - if teachers are lucky enough to have their own classroom (not all are) then it's probably over heated and underventilated, and it may not have all the fixtures, fittings and resources that they need for their subject.  That's before we get on to peeling paint and leaking ceilings!

Really, Moi x, it's a miracle that our teachers stick it out.  On the up side, at least teachers these days are properly paid for the work they do.  

I don't think education's ever really been properly funded - perhaps some other orgers are older and remember otherwise?  But now, in the "civilised" 21st century, we have human rights and disability awareness and health & safety to consider, and these things all cost lots of money.  So recently the education budget's been overstretched.  And now the council needs to save even more - but there's just no slack left in the system.

I don't know what the answer is - I wish I did.  More money would certainly help things along, but my, what a lot of money that would have to be to put things right - we'd all have to reach very deep into our pockets for several years, I think!  And then could we really trust our politicians to spend our higher taxes on the things that we actually needed?

All we can do is complain, Moi x, that's why you've not detected much substance in this thread - there are too many problems in the education system and the only answer to most of them is more money!  Best of luck, Bill! ::

----------


## gollach

Article in the P&J today shows that at least some of our councillors in Highland are questioning the distribution of cash across the different budgets.

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/552855

I have difficulty with some of the views expressed in that article.  To my mind, the council has a moral obligation to spend this cash providing an education service to the children of those who part-fund the council through their council tax.

How many people would have to be attracted to live in the Highland Council area before the additional council tax collected will match the sum spent on attracting them to live here?

Presumably the council is targetting childless couples.  Given the state of our schools, nobody with children would want to move here  :Frown:

----------


## blackcat

> Yes, Gollach, a disgrace it is, but definitely true - head teachers and other Highland Council staff are gagged. They face disciplinary action if they speak out on issues which put the council in a bad light. It's written into their contracts and I know employees who have been disciplined for speaking out.
> 
> Moi X, you're right that the councillors are uninformed. So are their officials. Our local area education manager has a background in managing sports centres and has no training regarding how best to educate children. 
> 
> So while the people who can "manage" are making the decisions, the people who are trained to actually educate our kids are gagged from telling us that their managers have made the wrong decisions. It would be laughable if it wasn't for the fact that our children's education is suffering badly as a result.
> 
> The saddest thing about it is there seems to be nothing we can do to make this situation right.
> 
> If you're a political animal, Moi X, what do you see as the political solution?


Are our councillors also gagged??!!
Not hearing anything from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gollach

> Are our councillors also gagged??!!
> Not hearing anything from them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good question, Blackcat.  Although I do not know what hold people may have over councillors to maintain this silence since most of the ruling group are independents, not members of a political party.  Front row passes for Eden Court perhaps?

----------


## blackcat

[quote=gollach;363816]Good question, Blackcat. Although I do not know what hold people may have over councillors to maintain this silence since most of the ruling group are independents, not members of a political party. Front row passes for Eden Court perhaps?[/quote

Think it is time they got of the 'fence' and started representing this county!

----------


## gollach

> Think it is time they got of the 'fence' and started representing this county!


Absolutely.

When is next ward forum?  I think some of these questions need to be put face to face.

----------


## blackcat

> Absolutely.
> 
> When is next ward forum? I think some of these questions need to be put face to face.


Think there is one on the 8th April.

----------


## tootler

Don't lose faith too much, Gollach & Blackcat, I don't think that our councilors are gagged!  

It's just that our councillors genuinely don't know what's going on - and even that's not their fault.  There's a very effective barrier of long-standing officials between our councillors and the workers on the ground.

And the officials are the only ones who really know how much money's (not) in the coffers.  The officials think they know what we can't afford.  So they protect the councillors by not telling them the whole truth the whole time.

It's not one bad man, or even many bad men - it's just a very bad system.

But do, please, ask the question at the next Ward Forum - the officials find it much harder to shield the councillors from the truth if they suspect there's someone in the audience who knows what's really going on.

The saddest thing about the local ward forums is that council employees feel they can't make representations there.  Note that, despite obvious crises in Education and Social work, there was not one council worker in the audience telling us what's really going wrong in their department.  They just can't, or they risk losing their jobs. 

So we end up talking about lack of parking spaces.  The thing that really matters.  (Not!)

----------


## blackcat

> Don't lose faith too much, Gollach & Blackcat, I don't think that our councilors are gagged! 
> 
> It's just that our councillors genuinely don't know what's going on - and even that's not their fault. There's a very effective barrier of long-standing officials between our councillors and the workers on the ground.
> 
> And the officials are the only ones who really know how much money's (not) in the coffers. The officials think they know what we can't afford. So they protect the councillors by not telling them the whole truth the whole time.
> 
> It's not one bad man, or even many bad men - it's just a very bad system.
> 
> But do, please, ask the question at the next Ward Forum - the officials find it much harder to shield the councillors from the truth if they suspect there's someone in the audience who knows what's really going on.
> ...


So -why do we pay councillors a salary + expenses? Seems pointless!

----------


## blackcat

See there is an article about the 'gagging' in today's Courier.

Also spotted this in yesterdays P&J http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/552737  letter about cuts to the School Library Service.

----------


## elaine

Here's how my simpleton brain sees this.  

The Education Dept is given a budget.  

The size of this budget is determined by the Government (not the councillors). 

The Council budgets go in cycles of rise and fall.

This years budget (fall year) was not adequate to cover everything from last years (rise year).

The councillors then have to decide how to divide it up - what to keep and what to lose.  
I presume they put all the essential things to one side and allocate the money to them first (wages etc).  And then decide on which non-essential (sorry SLS) services/staff to keep and cut (I think I'm right in saying that the schools library service is an extra bonus for the already existing libraries - and lets get this straight - the existing libraries are NOT getting cut which is kinda implicated in this thread).

If this wasn't cut, it would've been some other thing (or things) - then there would've been someone else "outraged".  It's a no-win situation for the committee.

I agree with the anger at the budget cut but not with blaming the councillors.  If the money was there, they would've kept the service, but the money ain't there this year.  

Moan at the Government for that (hmm oh yeah, that was the original point of this thread wasn't it?)

Lets get back on topic....

----------


## blackcat

> Here's how my simpleton brain sees this. 
> 
> The Education Dept is given a budget. 
> 
> The size of this budget is determined by the Government (not the councillors). 
> 
> The Council budgets go in cycles of rise and fall.
> 
> This years budget (fall year) was not adequate to cover everything from last years (rise year).
> ...


You obviously know very little about Schools, Libraries or Education! Councilors have to take some of the blame. There is £17million in the coffers - no need to cut any services!!

----------


## elaine

*rolls eyes*

Without this descending into a slanging match - I will just say this:  There may be £17 million but unless you work for the council or the government then I suspect you know "very little" about how that money is allocated or what it is needed for.  I ain't claimin' to either by the way!

Lets draw a line under this - perhaps the one made by that grinding axe.

(JOKE)

----------


## tootler

> *rolls eyes*
> 
> Without this descending into a slanging match - I will just say this: There may be £17 million but unless you work for the council or the government then I suspect you know "very little" about how that money is allocated or what it is needed for. I ain't claimin' to either by the way!
> 
> Lets draw a line under this - perhaps the one made by that grinding axe.
> 
> (JOKE)


Elaine, you're right that there is a fixed amount of money from the Scottish Executive, although my understanding is that with the agreement to freeze the council tax came the opportunity for the Councils to have real choice about how to allocate that funding - so the councillors could choose to spend a larger slice of their funding on education compared to last year.

The confusion regarding the libraries perhaps stems from the fact that Thurso High library's been closed recently - that's because they don't have a librarian.  The councillors & officials openly admit that they are actively "saving" money by not filling education posts so quickly - this includes teaching posts, and presumably also librarian's posts.  So although the closure of THS library is not directly related to the cut in central library services it is directly related to the chronic lack of funding within the education service.

Blame lies in a variety of different places - the Scottish Executive should be giving the council more money (and so we must be willing to pay more in taxes) and the council should be spending the money they receive more efficiently and effectively.  It's not simple.  

But there's no denying there is a BIG problem.

----------


## cuddlepop

In todays Free Press,http://www.whfp.com/ the editorial comment clearly states the impact removing specialist school library services will make to rural locations.
"The two employees and there source centre which comprised the schools library service cost HC a mere £98 000 a year.Thats the eqivalent of the expenses claim of three of the regions councillors..............
HC is unlikely to change its mind about making this cut.But they should not decieve themselves that we havent noticed-or that nobody cares" :: 

They're trying to blame the council tax freeze,so what was the excuse last year because this isnt new.

----------


## blackcat

> In todays Free Press,http://www.whfp.com/ the editorial comment clearly states the impact removing specialist school library services will make to rural locations.
> "The two employees and there source centre which comprised the schools library service cost HC a mere £98 000 a year.Thats the eqivalent of the expenses claim of three of the regions councillors..............
> HC is unlikely to change its mind about making this cut.But they should not decieve themselves that we havent noticed-or that nobody cares"
> 
> They're trying to blame the council tax freeze,so what was the excuse last year because this isnt new.


Looks like they are picking off small effective sevices in the hope that nobody will speak out!

----------


## blackcat

Article on cuts in todays Ross-shire Journal
http://www.ross-shirejournal.co.uk/n..._revealed.html

----------


## gollach

Yet another plug for an article written by a Labour MSP. 

Perhaps it says something about the effectiveness of the alleged gagging process that nobody else has gone on the record?

----------


## Moi x

I find it surprising that school librarians are unable or unwilling to defend themselves on this forum. I would have expected them to come out fighting with a creative display of vivid and expressive prose.

It is extremely disappointing that protesters hide behind the thin veneer of respectability of a former Holyrood Education minister, a man who is blaming his successors for a situation he bears significant responsibility for.

Is it not also the height of hypocrisy to post anonymous criticism without declaring one's personal interest in this situation?

Moi x

----------


## blackcat

> I find it surprising that school librarians are unable or unwilling to defend themselves on this forum. I would have expected them to come out fighting with a creative display of vivid and expressive prose.
> 
> It is extremely disappointing that protesters hide behind the thin veneer of respectability of a former Holyrood Education minister, a man who is blaming his successors for a situation he bears significant responsibility for.
> 
> Is it not also the height of hypocrisy to post anonymous criticism without declaring one's personal interest in this situation?
> 
> Moi x


The cuts are not about school librarians. Maybe you should do your 'homework' and find out what is being cut!

----------


## blackcat

> I find it surprising that school librarians are unable or unwilling to defend themselves on this forum. I would have expected them to come out fighting with a creative display of vivid and expressive prose.
> 
> It is extremely disappointing that protesters hide behind the thin veneer of respectability of a former Holyrood Education minister, a man who is blaming his successors for a situation he bears significant responsibility for.
> 
> Is it not also the height of hypocrisy to post anonymous criticism without declaring one's personal interest in this situation?
> 
> Moi x


I wonder what your interest is?

----------


## blackcat

Any parents going to the Councils Education, Culture and Sport Service's conference - Journey to Participation. The event takes place on Saturday 12th April at the Drumossie Hotel, Inverness from 10am  3.30pm.

http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...8-03-17-01.htm

----------


## blackcat

Article in today's Herald   Warning of severe cuts in schools over council tax deal

----------


## gollach

Just read that article, Blackcat.  The same question arises in the comments - where are cuts taking place.  There is a lack of specifics and it seems it is not just the people on the Org who are asking the questions about the cuts to services.  The problem is that nobody really knows because the councils prevent their staff from saying what is happening.  

Perhaps the only way to find out is to go to the Highland Council's "tea and buns" day at the Drumossie Hotel?

----------


## blackcat

> Just read that article, Blackcat. The same question arises in the comments - where are cuts taking place. There is a lack of specifics and it seems it is not just the people on the Org who are asking the questions about the cuts to services. The problem is that nobody really knows because the councils prevent their staff from saying what is happening. 
> 
> Perhaps the only way to find out is to go to the Highland Council's "tea and buns" day at the Drumossie Hotel?


Absolutely. Anyone out there going?

----------


## cuddlepop

Keep an eye out for the Resource Committee agenda on the 16th of April  being released.That should give a better indication of where the cuts will be.

As to there tea and biscuits farce later this month its a waste of time as HC do not have the need or want to listen to meer parents. ::

----------


## blackcat

> Keep an eye out for the Resource Committee agenda on the 16th of April being released.That should give a better indication of where the cuts will be.
> 
> As to there tea and biscuits farce later this month its a waste of time as HC do not have the need or want to listen to meer parents.


Will be an interesting agenda!

Can't understand why they are holding the 'farce' on the 12th April - they should be listening to parents prior to making their 'efficiency' cuts - not after they have voted for them!!

----------


## blackcat

Heard today that classroom teachers have been told not to talk about the cuts! Don't know if it is just in Caithness or across Highland!

----------


## blackcat

Take it that no parents are making the journey south on the 12th April!

 Pity - would be nice to have had feedback on what happened at the Journey to Participation event.

----------


## Sapphire2803

> Take it that no parents are making the journey south on the 12th April!
> 
> Pity - would be nice to have had feedback on what happened at the Journey to Participation event.


I was tempted to pop down, but then I found out (too late) that I had to 'register to attend' by the 31st March  :Frown:

----------


## blackcat

> I was tempted to pop down, but then I found out (too late) that I had to 'register to attend' by the 31st March


Noticed it was advertised in the Groat on Friday 4th April - could have saved themselves the cost of the advert! They didn't really advertise it very well - probably hope that they only have a 'select' body present - with not too many tough questions!

----------


## Venture

> Take it that no parents are making the journey south on the 12th April!
> 
> Pity - would be nice to have had feedback on what happened at the Journey to Participation event.


 
Im not attending myself blackcat but I will hopefully have some "spies" to give us feedback.

----------


## blackcat

> Im not attending myself blackcat but I will hopefully have some "spies" to give us feedback.


Keep me posted.

----------


## blackcat

Anyone at last nights Ward Forum? Was wondering what came up in relation to education.

----------


## blackcat

> Keep an eye out for the Resource Committee agenda on the 16th of April being released.That should give a better indication of where the cuts will be.
> 
> As to there tea and biscuits farce later this month its a waste of time as HC do not have the need or want to listen to meer parents.


 
Resources Committee's Agenda is up for the 16th April - but I can't see any information about cuts! What is going on?   :: 
http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...-16-res-ag.htm

----------


## Moi x

> The cuts are not about school librarians. Maybe you should do your 'homework' and find out what is being cut!


I know exactly what is being cut library-wise as do you.  Come on, come clean, I dare you. Have you been gagged?  :: 

Whilst the armchair critics are sitting here and expecting others to attend meetings for them, I have been speaking to SNP and Labour MSPs about education cuts in Highland and Aberdeen. Yes, in person!

----------


## blackcat

> I know exactly what is being cut library-wise as do you. Come on, come clean, I dare you. Have you been gagged? 
> 
> Whilst the armchair critics are sitting here and expecting others to attend meetings for them, I have been speaking to SNP and Labour MSPs about education cuts in Highland and Aberdeen. Yes, in person!


Good for you. Willing to share what you have found out?

----------


## cuddlepop

> Resources Committee's Agenda is up for the 16th April - but I can't see any information about cuts! What is going on? 
> http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...-16-res-ag.htm


Its quiet difficult to read but if you dig deep eneogh some of the cuts are here.

*18. Amendments to Organisational Structures/Establishments*

There is circulated Report No. res-42-08 dated 10 April, 2008 by the Assistant Chief Executive which recommends amendments to organisational structures/establishments as a consequence of proposals from Service Directors.

Members are asked to agree:-

i. The amendments to the staffing establishment and other staffing changes as
   detailed in Section 2 and Appendix 1 to the report; and
ii. Note the trends shown in Appendix 2 of the report.

I find it very strange that the budget allocations for each service in Education hasnt been published as usually this is where we find out what the budget allocation is for SEN.
Will have to phone my "friend" :Wink:

----------


## blackcat

> Its quiet difficult to read but if you dig deep eneogh some of the cuts are here.
> 
> *18. Amendments to Organisational Structures/Establishments*
> 
> There is circulated Report No. res-42-08 dated 10 April, 2008 by the Assistant Chief Executive which recommends amendments to organisational structures/establishments as a consequence of proposals from Service Directors.
> 
> Members are asked to agree:-
> 
> i. The amendments to the staffing establishment and other staffing changes as
> ...


The whole thing is deeply disturbing. Too much is being hidden from the electorate - and it would seem also from councillors!

----------


## blackcat

Anyone at the event at Drummosie yesterday?

----------


## blackcat

> Keep an eye out for the Resource Committee agenda on the 16th of April being released.That should give a better indication of where the cuts will be.
> 
> As to there tea and biscuits farce later this month its a waste of time as HC do not have the need or want to listen to meer parents.


Heard on the grapevine that the cuts are not being put before the Resources Committee - employees will just get a 'your job has gone' letter! Why are elected members being side-lined?

----------


## gollach

Blackcat, here is the new utilisation plan for libraries

http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...8-04-17-04.htm

----------


## Venture

> Blackcat, here is the new utilisation plan for libraries
> 
> http://www.highland.gov.uk/yourcounc...8-04-17-04.htm


 
Maybe the libraries staff are gathering ammunition to throw at the Councillors when the cuts are finalised ::

----------


## blackcat

Has anyone heard anything about these cuts:

Non staffing elements of schools budgets – savings of £770,000 
School cleaning – cut of £400,000 – 33.30FTE
Review janitorial and technician staffing structures at secondary schools - £100,000 – 6 FTE

----------


## cuddlepop

> Has anyone heard anything about these cuts:
> 
> Non staffing elements of schools budgets  savings of £770,000 
> School cleaning  cut of £400,000  33.30FTE
> Review janitorial and technician staffing structures at secondary schools - £100,000  6 FTE


Our brand new PFI school will be ready this summer and there's numerous other schools in highland either finishing or nearly there.
It would appear that in our case school cleaners and janitorial staff will be transfering over to Morrison's construction who have the contract to build and maintain the school.

HC will have a substational saving when all these privately funded schools are finished.
Whatch this  space because I predict all cleaning and janitorial works will be contracted out. :: 
Catering will take a little longer........

----------


## blackcat

> Our brand new PFI school will be ready this summer and there's numerous other schools in highland either finishing or nearly there.
> It would appear that in our case school cleaners and janitorial staff will be transfering over to Morrison's construction who have the contract to build and maintain the school.
> 
> HC will have a substational saving when all these privately funded schools are finished.
> Whatch this space because I predict all cleaning and janitorial works will be contracted out.
> Catering will take a little longer........


What about School Technicians?

----------


## blackcat

> Maybe the libraries staff are gathering ammunition to throw at the Councillors when the cuts are finalised


That's a good idea!

----------


## blackcat

*Item from Highland Council Minutes 6th March (posted today)*


Question to the Chair of Resources: Following the adoption of the Administration’s budget, how many staff will see their posts deleted (full time and part time, and expressed as full time equivalent) and what protection is offered to staff redeployed to lower paid posts

Link to: response 

In terms of a supplementary question, Dr Alston queried as to whether the Chair of the Resources Committee was satisfied that the timing and method by which staff members had been advised as to the future of their jobs had been appropriate?    In response, the Chair of Resources Committee confirmed that the Trade Unions had been consulted and she was happy with the way in which the process had been conducted.

It is interesting to note that after some staff being told (11 weeks ago) that their posts were being deleted they are only now receiving letters from Personnel. I wonder if the Chair of Resources would be happy if she was treated in this manner?!!

----------


## cuddlepop

Suprise,suprise it now appears HC didnt add up their sums properly when they decided to alter education provision in Lochaber and its going to cost them £44,590 on compensation to Community Schools Highland ltd.
Report extract.  


The review has focussed on three issues:- Adjusting figures to include the impact of loan charges and service costs as well
as indexation of costs including unitary charge.
 Reviewing the impact on GAE of the amalgamation of the two schools
 Updating figures in line with latest information on costs and pupil roll projections
The review provides total costs over a 20 year period in line with the period
covered in the original statutory consultation.
The outcome of the review is shown in Appendix 1 with column 1 showing the
original figures, column 2 the revised figures and column 3 the difference.
Appendix 1 shows that the revision to the original costs reduces the projected
saving from amalgamating the two schools by £425,809. The revised projected
savings figure is £29,630.
Additionally the review of the impact on GAE indicates a loss of grant income to
the Council if the schools were to be combined and this would therefore negate the
impact of any saving.
2.3 It is now clear that there is no revenue expenditure benefit over the 20 year period
used in the original calculations.

*Original analysis:*Option B lower than Option A by 4 55,439
Option B lower than Option C by 2 ,068,654*Revised analysis:*Option B lower than Option A by 2 9,630Option B lower than Option C by 1 ,643,731.

----------


## rob murray

Dunno why you are all moaning...cuts are needed to maintain the council service gravy train...the £100k professional salaries...and if you the think councillors are up to the mark in taking on the 6 figure salary bureaucrats then dream on ! Ever had a feeling that you've been conned !

----------


## joxville

What an ungrateful shower you all are. These hard-working councillor's and MP's/MSP's give up their precious time to serve us. Their expense's, focus group's,travelling and accomodation cost's have to be met somehow. So think about that very carefully before you complain about a rise in the Community Charge and a reduction in service's/public spending.

They are dedicated individual's and the fact that they forget their principle's and follow the party line once elected should be ignored. Shame on you, shame on you all. God bless this wonderful country.

----------


## cuddlepop

At last a ray of light from our councillors. :Grin: 

*Education Provision in Brae Lochaber (09/05/08)*


The Highland Council has agreed to continue primary school education in both Spean Bridge and Roy Bridge.
Councillors unanimously set aside a decision taken in December 2006 to close Roy Bridge Primary School and transfer pupils to Spean Bridge, where a new school opened in August 2002.
They did so after being advised that projected savings identified during the consultation with parents over the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber were flawed and that it was now apparent there would be no revenue expenditure benefit over 20 years.
The successful motion to retain Roy Bridge Primary School was proposed by Councillor Allan Henderson, Lochaber and seconded by Councillor Maxine Smith, Cromarty Firth.

-Ends-

----------


## blackcat

> At last a ray of light from our councillors.
> 
> *Education Provision in Brae Lochaber (09/05/08)*
> 
> 
> The Highland Council has agreed to continue primary school education in both Spean Bridge and Roy Bridge.
> Councillors unanimously set aside a decision taken in December 2006 to close Roy Bridge Primary School and transfer pupils to Spean Bridge, where a new school opened in August 2002.
> They did so after being advised that projected savings identified during the consultation with parents over the future of education provision in Brae Lochaber were flawed and that it was now apparent there would be no revenue expenditure benefit over 20 years.
> The successful motion to retain Roy Bridge Primary School was proposed by Councillor Allan Henderson, Lochaber and seconded by Councillor Maxine Smith, Cromarty Firth.
> ...


Has a 'U-Turn' been taken on anything else?

----------

